
Localize It: PodPonics Grows High-Tech Organic Produce In Shipping Containers - ph0rque
http://www.fastcompany.com/1770816/how-a-former-software-engineer-is-scaling-up-the-urban-agriculture-movement
======
sixtofour
The thing that gives me pause is the energy input, for air conditioning for
example. You don't need AC on a patch of ground.

So the competition is between local pod growth, and no AC plus shipping for
ground farming, and bad luck weather for ground farming, and not enough ground
for the mouths to feed.

It looks like pod farms definitely have a place in the mix.

